# Burning hop Bines?



## slcmorro (19/3/15)

I am sitting outside right now enjoying a beer, and I am burning the dried hop bines in the incinerator. I know hops are related to cannabis however jeepers... My entire backyard smells like a frat house on initiation night!


----------



## roastinrich (20/3/15)




----------



## spog (20/3/15)

slcmorro said:


> I am sitting outside right now enjoying a beer, and I am burning the dried hop bines in the incinerator. I know hops are related to cannabis however jeepers... My entire backyard smells like a frat house on initiation night!


Have the Cops raided your house this morning ?


----------



## slcmorro (20/3/15)

Negative.


----------



## Funk then Funk1 (20/3/15)

May as well spark up a doob to make it worth it! If the fuzz roll up flick in the fire and blame it all on the hop bines...the perfect crime!!


----------

